# Will H61 Motherboards support Ivy Bridge?



## SMGOwnage

Hi, I am going to get my new parts for my system soon, getting an i3 2100 and will be using it for a while until i need to upgrade but I am uncertain if a H61 Mobo will support Intel's new Ivy Bridge technology.

So my question is, will the H61 Support Ivy Bridge?

If it doesn't can someone please direct me to the cheapest motherboard that will, I dont want overclocking and don't care about USB3 or SATA3 and must have a PCI Slot(the older one).

Thanks, and only australian websites please


----------



## jonnyp11

I can't seem to find any lists or anything, but i think it's not a question of the chipsets but of whether or not the manufacturer is going to release newer BIOS for the motherboard with the proper coding to use ivy bridge. But i was looking them up earlier today and i didn't read much but the 1 or 2 articles i did read wheren't expecting any real difference, only a slight upgrade in speed that i doubt you would ever notice, along with lower power consumption (the i7 2600k is 95w while the 3770k is 77w), and a higher turbo speed, but again, unless you upgrade to like the i5 ivy bridge i see no point in even looking at it.


----------



## SMGOwnage

Thanks for the fast response!

Would it be worth getting an ivy bridge i5 to replace my i3 down the road?


----------



## jonnyp11

Probably, but what all are you going to be using this computer for?


----------



## SMGOwnage

Light gaming, like Minecraft,TF2 and some FPS, and a little bit of Warcraft 3.

Will also be doing web browsing.


----------



## jonnyp11

I doubt you'll really need an i5 for any of that. I think the i3 can play most games maxes out and considering this seems to be a low budget build I really doubt you'll have a video card that could make use of the i5. And what video card do you plan to get? With the h61 I'm fairly sure a video card is required. And while we're on the subject, what power supply are you planning on using?


----------



## SMGOwnage

I will be using a Radeon HD 5670 along with a Silverstone Strider 500W ST50-ES. I will be buying the PSU next week or after, already have my graphics card but it doesn't work not sure wether it's my PSU or my motherboard as my motherboard only has PCI-E 16X 1.0 and my PSU only has 300W.

Yeh I wasn't planning on using i3 intergrated would rather use motherboard intergrated.


----------



## jonnyp11

well the 5670 won't get you very high settings, so i see no need for an i5 unless you go up to a hd6870 or higher or gtx560 or higher


----------



## SMGOwnage

Ok cool thanks jonnyp for your advice.


----------



## linkin

The 5670 has the same performance as a 9800GT with less power draw. All in all it's a good upgrade over onboard. Knowing Intel, their "low end" sockets won't support any new CPU's. You won't need to upgrade for the games you play, and unless you want to upgrade an EOL socket, I wouldn't advise it either.


----------



## SMGOwnage

Whats an EOL socket?


----------

